# Ivf/ovarian hyper stimulation



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi, I am new to this site. I have joined as I have had a really hard time with ivf. I found the 4 weeks of injections really tough but got through when I was given my egg collection date. Which was Monday last week, unfortunatley I have spent the last week since in hospital with ohs! Which was horrendous! The pain and sickness was something I have never experienced! Then to get a phone call from my husband who spoke to the fertility clinic to tl me that we have missed our space for embryo transfer and they will discuss with me when next cycle will be! 

Needless to say this destroyed me. I got out of hospital yesterday and still in alot of pain but resting, and have joined this site for some support, and to talk to other members who are finding ivf extremy hard! Thank you for listening to my mooning! Xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi huni, didn't want to read and run. I'm sorry you have had such a hard time huni. OHSS is a nasty thing to deal with. I am sorry you missed your slot for ET but try not to get too annoyed. After everything you have been through your body needs time to adjust and get fit for receiving your beautiful embies.   
I did ICSI in Feb and developed OHSS. I got 17 embies and they were all frozen on day 1. I wasn't allowed to even consider ET. I was really heartbroken but have since realised it was the right decision because my body needed time to heal. I was told that if i had ET at that time and it worked then i would be really ill throughout my pregnancy.

It is disappointing huni but try to use this time to get yourself better, let your ovaries settle down. This whole process is very difficult both physically and emotionally and it is made worse by all these unexpected delays. You are not alone in how you are feeling. The ladies on here are really supportive and have helped me through all the difficult times.

If you need to talk just pm me huni. I wish you all the luck in the world with your next tx. Hope you feel better soon and that your snowbabies are really strong for you.   

Emma xx


----------



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Emma, Thank you so much for reading my post and being so understanding in your reply. 
I know my body needs to heal from this but i am just so down about the whole situation. They collected 18 eggs from me. 10 of which are good, and 4 of which are excellent. 

I think i am just terrified i am going to have to go through this again if this cycle doesnt work. I love the way you call them snowbabies and i have to be honest tears where rolling down my cheeks when i read it . They are my snowbabies!! 

Thank you so much for your support, kindess and care. I wish i had found this site sooner. I am so sorry that you suffered to, does it get easier? Did you get you embrys put back in eventually? are you now pregnant?. 

Cathy xx
thank you for the hugs


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

hi huni, there is no easy way round this. It is a very difficult process that we are going through. Try to think positive huni, your snowbabies will do the best they can for you. It is a frightening thing and i think we all tend to focus on what if this doesn't work. Try to stay strong and positive. Just take one day at a time.   have you thought of getting the zita west positive visualisation cds, they are really good at helping to calm you and keep you positive.
Where are you having your tx?

It doesn't really get easier emotionally but you do learn to cope. I think this whole process has made me and my DH stronger too. I had medicated FET in june and had 2 embies put back but sadly it didn't work but i still have 11 snowbabies and i firmly believe that one of them will be my miracle. We are waiting at the moment to get started on a second FET. We are going to thaw 6 embies this time and that will still leave us with 5.   We are taking lots of supplements and i'm going to acupuncture so hopefully it will help us. You never know maybe we will be cycle buddies.

It will be our turn soon huni.    Take it easy, get yourself better. Keep in touch and let me know how you are doing. Remember if you need to chat at any time just pm me.

Emma xx


----------



## K8O (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi

I too had our cycle cancelled on et day and I was devastated. I spent a week in hospital and then I had another 3 weeks off work and still went back about 2 weeks too early. I was really down but like emma says it was the best decision. Our embies wouldn't have stood a chance. Frozen transfer for me was much less stressful. You just have to keep strong and get healthy. We are all here for you.  The te will fly by and you will be having fet before you know it. Like emma we have just had fet which didn't work and I too have started acupuncture. I think the ohss takes more out if you than anyone realises. So take your time in getting better both physically and emotionally.

It will happen, we just have to keep believing.

Love an hugs kxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Grovecottage and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Sending you gentle hugs and a speedy recovery. When will you be seeing your consultant again? 
They got a really good amount of eggs from you  You must have a little miracle in there somewhere  Why dont you have a chat with the FET ladies? I'll leave you the link shortly 

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Frozen Embryo Transfer ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Links For Info In OHSS ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

Emma, K80 and Ceri, I am overwhelmed by the support and love that you have all shown towards me. I am so glad i have found this site.
I tried Zeta West while i was doing IVF. Although missed the last couple of weeks as was busy with work. So may look into it again asap. My DH is being overly supportive and has been brilliantly since i got home from hospital, i really am very lucky. I have my review appointment on Wednesday morning, so hopefully i will know more then of what will happen.  

Ceri thank you so much for the info and the pm's i am going to have a good look through it all today. Emma and Ceri i am so sorry to hear that your cycles didnt work i can ony imagine your pain, but i am overwhemled by your positive energy . You are both incredible, and you must be so proud of yourselves.

Much love
Cxxx


----------



## wicks (Jul 1, 2010)

Hang in there hun.

I too had bad OHSS and spent some horrible time in hospital.  took a while off work too to get myself well at home and try to deflate a little. when comments were made about my pregnant looking tummy i crumbled on several occasions so stayed out of the way for a while in the end.

sadly we didnt get the chance with snowbabies as none of our 14 eggs fertilised. i became poorly pretty much immediately after finding out.  bad times.

but DH and i are thinking as positively as possible and will be crossing our fingers that ICSI might help us out when we try again in november time.

this site is FAB for support and kindness - i still log on to see how people are doing.  ive made some good friends!

good luck with everything - fingers crossed things will only get better for you!

Much love...Wicks xxx


----------



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Wicks, Thank you for you reply. I am sorry to hear you went through OHSS aswell. Hospital time was just horrendous. I am so sorry to hear you eggs didnt fertilize but think your amazing for thinking positivly and trying again in November and have everything cross that your second try is the try for you and your DH.

the support from this site has been overwhelming and  it is def helping me stay strong for our appointment at the clinic tomorrow to find out what happens from here.   
Sending you and your DH lots of  

much love 
Cathy
x


----------



## BethanK78 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi Cathy, this all sounds so familiar...

Whilst it is extremely disappointing not to get your fresh embryo's transferred, had they been able to do the transfer and you did conceive your OHSS would have got ten times worse than the first week, as the ovaries react to the pregnancy hormone hcg and they secrete even more fluid.

I spent over 2 weeks in hospital when I conceived with the twins last year, I gained over 2 stone in weight, all fluid, and had a tube put in my stomach to drain fluid off, they removed over 8 litres in a week!  I didn't recover from my OHSS until the end of the first trimester, it was horrific.  At my dating scan my left ovary was still the size of my fist!

I was already showing signs of hyper-stimulation at EC and our first ever cycle was cancelled before EC as I was even worse.

Our first cycle was a long cycle, day 21 start on down regs etc etc, but they said an antagonist cycle would be better, which started day 3 with ovary stimulation.  It might be worth asking your clinic about this.

How many snowbabies do you have?  I couldn't work out from your previous post if it's 4, 10 or 14.  Either way, you have lots of opportunity to get your BFP.

best of luck, stay strong, try and seek the positive in the situation, I know that can be hard.  But your clinic now know you are high risk of OHSS, so future treatment can be tailored to suite you and prevent it in future.  And you have plenty of little frosties waiting to have a chance.

big hugs, Bethan xxx


----------



## icklekel (Aug 7, 2010)

Hello Cathy

Hope everything went ok with your appointment and you have a date to look forward to. 

Sending you baby dust

Kelly x x


----------



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Kelly, Thank you so much for the message i have another olong wait on my hands, which was really disappointing to find out but i suppose i have to realise that i have to be well to have my snowbabbies put back in. Its just really upsetting, sometimes you want to give up with the positive thinking....

Hope you are well, how are things going for you? I should have the FE put back before xmas if everything goes well.

Lots of   and  

Cathy xxxxx


----------



## icklekel (Aug 7, 2010)

Cathy

It might have not been the news you wanted to hear, but as you said you need to be at your healthiest to give your snowbabies the best chance 

I am reading a book all about positive thinking called "The Secret" and I am trying to put it into practice. It's helping me to   a lot more and I am just saying to myself I will be a mummy next year to a healthy little bundle of joy.

I have my appointment with my consultant on Wednesday to find out exactly what they found when they did the lap.  To be perfectly honest I have done all the research so I understand it and I just need her to refer me to a reproductive surgeon who can make my womb big enough if needed to hold my baby.  I have spent every spare minute I have looking my condition up and now I want to make the next step.  I am   there's not a long wait when I am referred.

Keep me updated on your progress and I will let you know what happened on Wed


Lots of  and  

Kelly x x


----------

